
Ask HN: Why does HN have a black top border today? - emilong
I (think?) I&#x27;ve seen this before, but never knew what it meant. Why is it there? (Any why a 0x5 rescaled 1x1 gif to do it?)
======
JPLeRouzic
Maybe: [https://cacm.acm.org/news/218536-in-memoriam-charles-p-
chuck...](https://cacm.acm.org/news/218536-in-memoriam-charles-p-chuck-
thacker-1943-2017/fulltext)

------
thecrumb
Why don't they add some hover text?

Then we could avoid all these 'why is it black' posts?

~~~
emilong
Sounds like a great idea. Or maybe make the bar a link to the relevant story.

